
Organic molecules found on Mars - isoprophlex
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/finally-scientists-have-found-intriguing-organic-molecules-on-mars/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

